# openrc не стартует net.eth1 [solved]

## brezblock

Проблема в следующем. Есть две сетевые карты:

```
02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (CNR) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)
```

Собрал ядро, обе карты отлично определяются:

```
mail-slave ~ # dmesg | grep eth1

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd0936000, 00:a0:d2:1b:a2:a9, IRQ 10

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139A'

mail-slave ~ # dmesg | grep eth0

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xe5006000, irq 10, MAC addr 00:e0:81:50:06:77

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex
```

Пишем конфиг для сети:

```
mail-slave ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth1="10.1.220.30 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_eth1="default via 10.1.220.1"

dns_domain_eth1="uz.gov.ua"

dns_servers_eth1="10.1.100.4 10.1.100.5"

dns_search_eth1="uz.gov.ua"

config_eth0="192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

Добавляем net.eth1 и net.eth0

```
mail-slave ~ # ls /etc/init.d/ -al | grep net

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 лют 18 12:12 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 лют 18 11:52 net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15179 лют 18 12:12 net.lo
```

Пробуем запустить:

```
mail-slave ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

* Bringing up interface eth1

*   192.158.1.2...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

```

```
mail-slave ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

* Bringing up interface eth1

*   10.1.220.30...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

*   Adding routes

*     default via 10.1.220.1...                                                                                                        [ ok ][/
```

Все гуд. Добавляем в rc-update:

```
mail-slave ~ # rc-update show | grep net

               net.lo | boot

             net.eth0 | boot

             net.eth1 |      default

             netmount |      default
```

Перезагружеам машину. net.eth1 не стартует. Ручками делаем старт -- все работает.

В чем может быть проблема?

----------

## fank

```
             net.eth0 | boot 

             net.eth1 |      default
```

а почему в разных уровнях?

----------

## brezblock

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>              net.eth0 | boot 
> 
> ...

 

Пробовал и в одиноковых, и в разных. С тем же результатом.

----------

## cord

Ну как вариант, допиши в /etc/conf.d/local.start поднятие eth1

----------

## brezblock

 *cord wrote:*   

> Ну как вариант, допиши в /etc/conf.d/local.start поднятие eth1

 

Давно уже. Все-же интересует почему такое происходит?

----------

## fank

а в логах есть что?

----------

## brezblock

 *fank wrote:*   

> а в логах есть что?

 

тишина  :Smile:  даже если включить дебуг openrc

----------

## fank

попробуй тогда очистить кэш, загрузившись с лайва (И СДЕЛАВ БЭКАП)

```
rm -rf /var/lib/init.d/*
```

потом попробуй загрузиться в систему

----------

## brezblock

 *fank wrote:*   

> попробуй тогда очистить кэш, загрузившись с лайва (И СДЕЛАВ БЭКАП)
> 
> ```
> rm -rf /var/lib/init.d/*
> ```
> ...

 

Толи бури на солнце, толи давление на шапках марса. Заработало само. Сегодня утром убрал все из local.* все работает.

Впервые такое вижу  :Smile: 

Всем спасибо.

----------

## fank

да вряд ли бури =)

этот каталог очищается при перезагрузке вроде

поэтому скорее всего за тебя это сделал скрипт   :Smile: 

----------

## brezblock

 *fank wrote:*   

> да вряд ли бури =)
> 
> этот каталог очищается при перезагрузке вроде
> 
> поэтому скорее всего за тебя это сделал скрипт  :)

 

Незнаю, возможно. Странно что дня два, пока я пытался разобратся что происходит, машинку перезагружал не раз :)

Вообщем работает и хорошо. Еще раз всем спасибо )

----------

